# Anybody with P0507 code help????



## vwcc2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

vw cc 2010 150k with P0507 code help cleaned throttle body but code comes back after a week I drive 100 a day if that helps


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Mine is currently throwing the same code every couple days. Been getting miss fires in Cylinder 1 and 2 as well. I think its either time for a carbon cleaning or I need to replace some PCV stuff. I am waiting for my mechanic to get back from vacation to get mine fixed. Car is still driving fine just seeing the rpm's move a little at idle.


----------



## vwcc2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

please let me know your fix

Thank you


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I will let you know.


----------



## Richiehero (Jul 19, 2016)

Got the same code. My mechanic said Its a PCV Oil Separator. 20 minutes to change it out. Also I have to change my breather hose and my throttle body gasket. Ill just start with the PCV though. Haven't done mine yet due to these parts always getting updated. So that's where I am at. I need to know the most updated one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF3O6ChxBv0

This is how you change it out. Could save you $200 on labor fees and all that.


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I had my intake manifold replaced under the extended replacement plan up to 120,000 miles. had it replaced at 119,600 miles. Had them clean the injectors, clean the throttle body, and had the carbon cleaned. Check engine light is now off.


----------



## Franzjerry (Sep 16, 2015)

A P0507 DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following: 

A vacuum leak Leaking air intake after the throttle body 
EGR valve leaking vacuum 
A faulty positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) valve 
Damaged/failed/dirty throttle body Failed EVAP system 
Failed IAC (idle air controller) or faulty IAC circuit

seems nothing to do with manifold, did they diagnose and then replace it ?


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I had the p2015 code pop up so I had them replace the manifold and had them do the other work at the same time to save money. They also replaced an n80 valve that I forgot to mention in my last post. So far the code has not come back. If anything changes I will post an update.


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

And its back. going back in tomorrow to have my timing chain tensioner replaced so I will have my tech look into it again.


----------



## tyrocajo1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Redwagon85 said:


> Mine is currently throwing the same code every couple days. Been getting miss fires in Cylinder 1 and 2 as well. I think its either time for a carbon cleaning or I need to replace some PCV stuff. I am waiting for my mechanic to get back from vacation to get mine fixed. Car is still driving fine just seeing the rpm's move a little at idle.


My 2010 VW Tiguan Wolfsburg edition threw out the same codes and then some 2187,0507, and all the 0300-0304 replaced PVC and all spark plugs , Cleaned throttle and still having a problem 12 codes now and $600+ later all same codes and having a vacuum problem . All these misfire codes . doesn't make sense. any help out there would be appreciated!


----------



## 3v14285 (29 d ago)

Could anyone resolve this issue by changing parts? After pcv and intake replaced, spent 500bucks and codes keep coming back. Mechanic useless and the diagnostics dont help


----------



## harisb (12 mo ago)

Just had the exact same issue, PCV valve and that was the end of that. All is good now


----------

